# CFD trading information



## Jeremy (4 March 2011)

I'm very new to this,but am interested in trading in CFD's.I know there are companies out there which charge a great deal to join and supposedly give you all the info you need and also allow you to enter live trading rooms to do the work for you.
Is this a good way to go?Can anyone reccommend a company which delivers but doesn't charge like a wounded bull?
Thanks,Jeremy.


----------



## nukz (5 March 2011)

One thing that may be helpful to you would be to setup some demo accounts, the main providers here in aus(CMC, IG markets & Cityindex) all offer demo accounts. 

I'm currently using CMC but have used Cityindex which i found very good and the interface slightly better than CMC in that it also has a proper iphone application. 

I have never used IG markets but a few mates use it and have never had any issues.


----------



## 1337trader (7 March 2011)

If you've never traded before, stay away from CFDs.

I have never seen a long term profitable reco newsletter/live trading room where you just copy trades and make consistent profits, and I have seen lots. 

If you are trying to find a low-cost, profitable training/reco company I suggest you stop, because I have yet to find a HIGH-COST, profitable training/reco company.

I suggest you learn to trade/invest yourself.


----------



## tom82 (10 May 2011)

nukz said:


> One thing that may be helpful to you would be to setup some demo accounts, the main providers here in aus(CMC, IG markets & Cityindex) all offer demo accounts.
> 
> I'm currently using CMC but have used Cityindex which i found very good and the interface slightly better than CMC in that it also has a proper iphone application.
> 
> I have never used IG markets but a few mates use it and have never had any issues.




What about GFT, IB, Capital CFDs and Market plus?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (18 August 2011)

IG halved its spreads on a few of its indices, starting today I think:

DOW now 2 (down from 4)
FTSE now 1 (down from 2).

I feel like this is a good deal.  Can a CFD expert confirm/deny?


----------



## skyQuake (18 August 2011)

Gringotts Bank said:


> IG halved its spreads on a few of its indices, starting today I think:
> 
> DOW now 2 (down from 4)
> FTSE now 1 (down from 2).
> ...




Yep, and 1pt sread on the spi too.


----------

